# Snowboarding Memes.



## CaP17A

Me and a couple of friends started a snowboard memes page on Facebook. Kinda shitty right now but we're working our way up slowly. Like if you want. Or hate. I'm sure it'll be mostly hate.

Snowboard Memes | Facebook


----------



## LuckyRVA

:thumbsup: I can relate to this one


----------



## timmytard

This one made me laugh.

TT


----------



## Crono139

Being a Skyrim fan, this stood out to me during a quick search:


----------



## ridinbend

Spanish speaking guy at the register asked his boss for help. Boss asked what he wanted en ingles ******.


----------



## f00bar




----------



## ryannorthcott

f00bar said:


>


Bahaha so true.


----------



## slyder

Here is me to the Tee !!!!


----------



## ThredJack




----------

